# Schneiderei / Ruf Seher in Shattrath



## Melancolix (22. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mir versehentlich die falsche fraktion in Shattrath ausgesucht!

und beim rüstmeister der seher gibts ein rezept für die herstellung eines silbernen/goldenen Zauberfadens
(spelldmg und ausd erhöht), und möchte wissen ob mir jemand anders den herstellen kann oder ob ich jetzt ruf für die seher sammel muss!?

MFG


----------



## druckwelle2 (22. Januar 2007)

iche das selbe problem bin schneider und verzauberer das hätte aber auch mal jemand sagen können :-(


----------



## Manani (23. Januar 2007)

Die Wahl zwischen den beiden Fraktionen ist klassen-/berufsabhängig. Man kann schon seit Wochen hier http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...fraktionen.html nachschauen, was man von den beiden Fraktionen zu erwarten hat.

Einfacher kann man es uns nun wirklich nicht machen !


----------



## Melancolix (23. Januar 2007)

Ich wollt ja nur wissen ob das so ist wie bei den ZG verzauberungen oder ob man das wie eine normale verzauberung im Handelsfenster aderen auf die hose machen kann!..wenn ja mach ich jetzt bei den aldor weiter..dann kann ich ja den heilern die aldor verzauberung machen

MFG


----------



## Manani (23. Januar 2007)

Nu habe auch ich verstanden worauf Du hinauf willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also das Rezept für z. B. den silbernen Zauberfaden ist nur durch Ruf zu bekommen und an die Person gebunden, siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/?i=24293

Der hergestellte Zauberfaden http://www.buffed.de/?i=24275 allerdings hat keinen Hinweis, dass er bei Herstellung/beim Aufheben gebunden wird. Somit könntest Du zum Seher-Schneider Deines Vertrauens gehen und ihn darum bitten Dir diesen Faden herzustellen. So wie ich das verstehe muss es auch nicht gehandelt werden - wie bei Verzauberunbgen - er kann Dir den Faden direkt in die Hand drücken. Sollte es so sein, werden die Sachen früher oder später - für viel Geld versteht sich - im AH auftauchen !


----------



## Melancolix (23. Januar 2007)

ok herzlichen dank!! das wollte ich wissen =)

dann werd ich wohl weiter bei den aldor bleiben und später ma die aldor verzauberungen herstellen!!

MFG


----------



## zulsar (2. Februar 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> Nu habe auch ich verstanden worauf Du hinauf willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist definitiv BoE, da es bei uns bereits im AH stand


----------

